# Making a marking/cutting gauge cutter out of a hacksaw blade?



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm almost finished cutting the wood for my marking/cutting gauges. Now I need to make a cutting blade.

I have an old hacksaw blade that I've snapped off to about the right length (in my metal vise), but I don't know how to cut it to the right width, short of grinding all the excess metal off. Does anybody have any links to websites that discuss how to turn scrap bits of metal into cutting gauge irons, marking knives, etc?


----------



## pierce85 (May 21, 2011)

Here's one:

http://www.buchanan1.net/marking_knife/marking_knife.shtml


----------



## mikema (Apr 27, 2011)

Several months ago I made several marking knives. I ended up using a hack saw blade for my blades, but the process should be similar. The first thing I did was remove the teeth of the blade. I used my bench grinder. Make sure you hold the blade with something that is not your hands! After getting the teeth off, I ended up making several cuts using my dremel and a cut off wheel. The steel on these blades is harden, so other methods of cutting maybe difficult. Once I got the blade sized (usually with a small tang on it) I took it back to the grinder to shape the end of the blade on the bench grinder, again hold it with something other your hands. Next, using double sided tap, I attached the blade to a block of wood. I used this to flatten one side of the blade. Then flip it on the block and flatten the other side. (Use whatever method you prefer to flatten hand tools, the block of wood is for safety when using a machine, or to give you something to hold if doing it by hand)

Finally establish a bevel, again don't use your hand to to hold the blade if using the bench grinder. Then sharpen that bevel with whatever sharpening methods you use/prefer.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Brett, I would forego the hacksaw plan and buy a #20 scalpel blade. It's high carbon, SHARP, Has a slot to mount it, and can probably be had for free from your Dr. or veterinarian.


----------

